# 20 Loch Nabe auf 24 Loch Felge (20")? (Speichenlaenge und wie einspeichen)



## wintermute (16. September 2013)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich mal (aus Langeweile ) die Laufraeder am Cycletech meines Sohnemannes gewogen habe bin ich etwas erstaunt:
hinten:  950g
vorne: 715g
Da geht doch noch was, oder?
Jetzt habe ich in anderen Threads was von den Felgen im Toxy Shop gelesen, die unter 260g liegen sollen. jetzt noch ein paar "preiswerte" Novatec Naben...
Leider gibt es die Novatec Road Naben mit 24 Löchern fuers Vorderrad anscheinend nirgendwo zu kaufen. Fürs Hinterrad sind sie wohl noch verfügbar.
Aber es gibt die naben mit 20 loch. Ich denke, dass es beim 20" Rad kein Problem sein sollte mit 20 Speichen fuer vorn zu arbeiten.
Oder?

Jetzt kommt aber die Frage nach der richtigen Speichenlaenge. Ich habe weder die Masse fuer die Felge noch fuer die Nabe(n).
da habe ich wohl keine chance, die richtige laenge herauszufinden, oder? Also erst nabe(n) und felge(n) bestellen und dann messen und dann Speichen bestellen..?

Kennt jemand shops, die Speichen in solchen exotischen(?) längen liefern?

Desweiteren habe ich keine ahnung, wie ich die 20loch Nabe mit der 24 loch Felge zusammenbringe. Gibt es irgendwo in den Weiten des Internet eine Seite mit "Sondereinspeichungen"? Oder hat jemand anderweitige Tipps?

Meine eigenen Einspeicherfahrungen liegen nun leider auch schon 15 Jahre zurueck und da war es auch nur ein Vorderrad...
Mir graut ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen...

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## wintermute (16. September 2013)

hm...

die Novatec Naben gibt es auch noch mit 32 Löchern, aber nur in Weiss. 
Mist. Die paar Gramm waeren mir den geringeren Aufwand wert, aber weiss...?
Dann bleibt aber immer noch das problem der richtigen Speichenlänge.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2013)

Finde den LRS an unserem Moskito auch recht schwer und habe überlegt, den zu tauschen. Kania bietet welche knapp über 1200 an. Müsste mal nachfragen, ob die nächste Evolutionsstufe schon abgeschlossen ist, dann fällt wohl auch die 1200  Für den Preis wirds vermutlich schwierig, was selbst zu bauen.

24 zu 20 ist kein gutes Verhältnis. 20 Speichen an sich sind kein Problem, von der Haltbarkeit sicher ausreichend, aber welche Löcher willst Du in der Felge frei lassen und wie soll das dann aussehen? Hab die Felge noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Sind alle Löcher gleich (mittig) ausgerichtet, oder gehts im Muster links/rechts? Letzteres wär ganz schlecht, dann müsstest Du jeweils 2 aufeinanderfolgende Speichen weglassen oder mit unterschiedlichen Speichenspannungen arbeiten. Wirklich dauerhaft stressfrei wird das nicht...

24/36 ist besser geeignet, hilft Dir aber nix, wenn Du eine solche Nabe nicht bekommst.


----------



## wintermute (16. September 2013)

hi trifi70,

Ich habe hier im Forum (ionsb bei den Kinderbikes) schoneineige Laufraeder mit "lücken" bei den Speichen gesehen. Weiss aber nicht mehr, welce Kombinationen dort gebaut wurden. Ich haette jetzt in meiner jugendlichen Naivitaet 4 "Lücken" auf jeder Seite gelassen im 90 Grad winkel, und die Lücken auf beiden Seiten nochmal 45 Grad versetzt. hm... Aber wie gesagt, meine Laufradbauerfahrung ist eher rudimentaer und schon lange her...

199 Euro ist natuerlich eine Ansage bei kaniabikes. Da komme ich mit Selbstbau wohl nicht ran. jedenfalls, wenn ich jetzt mal nur die Naben und die Felgen zusammenzaehle und ein bisschen fuer Speichen und Nippel aufschlage. hm...
Die 1200 g könnten zwar knapp gerissen werden wenn ich selberbaue, aber der Aufwand ist wohl nicht unbetraechtlich.
Was meinst Du mit naechster Evolutionsstufe? Ist da was neues im Anmarsch? Weisst Du da mehr?

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2013)

4 Lücken a 90 Grad versetzt würde sich optisch zwar ev. noch ausgehen. Aber Du "knippst" quasi aus einem fertigen 24 Loch Laufrad mittendrin eine Speiche raus. Das ganze Konstrukt kommt aus dem Gleichgewicht, weil an dieser Stelle wo die eine Speiche fehlt, 2 auf der Gegenseite in diese Richtung ziehen.

Wenn nun aber alle Löcher mittig in der Felge sind, könnte man so speichen: links-*frei*-rechts-links-rechts-links-rechts-*frei*-links... Dies ist dann etwas stabiler, sieht optisch natürlich immer noch gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, weil auf je 5 Speichen eine Lücke folgt.

Campa hat etwas in der Art als G4 Speichung für Vorderräder eingeführt als Pendant zur G3 am Hinterrad. G3 ist konstruktiv sinnvoll wegen der asymmetrischen HR-Nabe und entsprechend unterschiedlich belasteten Speichen links und rechts. G4 hat sich nicht so recht durchgesetzt. Ich mag beides nicht...

Herr Fischer hat verschiedene Felgen im Angebot, je nachdem was da für Reifen drauf sollen. Die weitere Erleichterung sollte durch extra schmale Felgen und DD-Speichen erreicht werden. Wir haben noch etwas Zeit für unser 20er, deshalb warte ich noch ab und kaufe dann die leichteste verfügbare Version, wenn abzusehen ist, dass wir den LRS auch benutzen werden. Frag ihn mal an, grad auf der Webseite gesehen, dass da 1200 g stehen. Vl. ist das schon die neue Version, damals warens glaube 1220g? Wie gesagt, bei dem Preis bau ich vermutlich nicht selbst.


----------



## trolliver (16. September 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

ich hatte vor gar nicht langer Zeit eine ähnliche Frage gestellt, damals ging es um 32L auf 20L. Da gibt es schon Speichenmuster, an die ich mich jedoch nicht rangetraut habe. Ich habe dann Novatec Naben auf Kilrinfelgen gespeicht. Gewicht unter 1000g.

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (16. September 2013)

hi oliver
unter 1000g ist natuerlich mal eine ansage.
hast du fotos und/oder genauere produktbezeichnug ibkl gewichtsangaben. evtl. sogar shoplinks? bei so einem gewicht wuerde ich evtl doch selbst bauen.
vielen dank
thomas


trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich hatte vor gar nicht langer Zeit eine ähnliche Frage gestellt, damals ging es um 32L auf 20L. Da gibt es schon Speichenmuster, an die ich mich jedoch nicht rangetraut habe. Ich habe dann Novatec Naben auf Kilrinfelgen gespeicht. Gewicht unter 1000g.
> 
> Oliver


----------



## trolliver (16. September 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

Felgen Kinlin fÃ¼r V-Brake bei Gingko, 406x19 fÃ¼r V-Brake, 39â¬ das StÃ¼ck, bei mir 249g und 255g.
Speichen Sapim Laser und Alunippel bei Gingko, 75 Cent / StÃ¼ck, alle zusammen mit Alunippeln 130g
Nabe HR Novatec super light 20L (Rennveversion) bei CNC, 56â¬, 242g
Vorderradnabe muÃt du schauen, ich habe einen Nabendynamo verbaut, meine jedoch, daÃ eine leichte Novatecnabe um die 100g wiegt.

Ich habe dann noch Gingkos Veloplugs bestellt, komme mit denen aber nicht klar und werde noch normale FelgenbÃ¤nder ordern, am liebsten aus Gummi.

AuÃerdem habe ich noch leichte Spannachsen aus Titan von AEST Ã¼ber Ebay, 24 Euro und 37g (v & h).

Sollte alles zusammen, wenn sich eine entsprechende VR-Nabe finden lÃ¤Ãt - bin gerade etwas in Eile - bei unter 1000g rauskommen. Fotos spÃ¤ter bei Bedarf.

Oliver

EDIT: doch noch mal schnell geschaut: diese 20L-Nabe von Novatec wiegt sogar nur 78g.


----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2013)

Danke für die detaillierten Anregungen. Vl. überleg ichs mir nochmal. Selbst einspeichen ist halt was ganz anderes als schnöde Fertigware zu ordern.  In dem Fall geht sichs preislich sogar noch aus 

Die 130g für kompletten Speichensatz für 2 Laufräder stimmen tatsächlich? Du kommst ja deutlich leichter raus und die 1200 vom Kania sind sicher nicht mit Spannachsen gewogen.


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...EDIT: doch noch mal schnell geschaut: diese 20L-Nabe von Novatec wiegt sogar nur 78g.



Das ist die Superlight - bei mir im Zulauf: Modell Ultralight.... 

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...c-Renn-ultralite-20L-schwarz.html?cat=165665&

Hab beim 16er vom Zwerg am Wochenende das Hinterrad mit 20/20 auf 10 Speichen Radial eingespeicht. Vorne bau ich genauso auf, sobald die Lieferung da ist...

Fürs 20er treffen sich bei mir 28 Loch Felgen mit einem 28/32er Nabenpärchen. Vorne ist klar - 14 Speichen Radial, hinten werd ich antriebsseitig 11 und discseitig 7 Löcher frei lassen, und 14 radiale Speichen rein hängen. Ich werde beim Einspeichen zuerst die Disc-Seite einspannen und dann mit den wenigeren, auf der rechten Seite befindlichen Speichen, die Felge in die Mitte ziehen. Das tolle an Kinderrädern ist ja, dass ich da niemals mehr als 900n drauf bringen muss. 

edit - das passt nicht - ich setz mich zu Hause in Ruhe hin und überleg da mir das was...


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... Du kommst ja deutlich leichter raus und die 1200 vom Kania sind sicher nicht mit Spannachsen gewogen.



Das Gewicht lässt sich gut nachvollziehen, ich spekuliere derzeit mit einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 850g für einen Disc-tauglichen LRS in 20"... Mit Bambusfelgen wäre noch mehr Gewichtsersparniss drinnen. Da laufen gerade Tests mit Felgen sub160g - allerdings relativiert sich Gewichtsgewinn, weil du mehr Speichen verbauen solltest. Außerdem mag ich die Schlauchreifen nicht montieren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2013)

Ich seh auch nicht wirklich die Auswahl an Schlauchreifen in 20". Näht man die dann selbst? 

Nochmal zu dem von dir mit "5-0" bezeichneten Muster. Das funzt doch wirklich nur, wenn die Speichenlöcher in der Felge "auf Linie" liegen, ansonsten hat eine Seite mehr Speichen als die andere, weil immer auf derselben Seite Speichen weggelassen werden?!

Warum (sogar großzügig) aufrunden?


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

oh, gibt es genug - hier zB: http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Tufo-S3-Lite-100-g-20-Zoll/13097.html


der DT-Swiss-Rechner ist meist etwas kürzer. +2 auf 26 + der Versatz wegen der unterschiedlichen Anzahl an Speichenlöchern, das glaub ich passt so. 

Das Offset in den Felgen spielt keine Rolle, werd meinen Beitrag oben abändern, damit er leichter verständlich ist...


----------



## trolliver (16. September 2013)

Ah, VR gibt's noch leichter, gut. Die Speichen lagen gemeinsam auf der Waage mit den Alunippeln, ich hoffe die stimmt. 

Delta Radplan oder wie die heißen haben einen langen Artikel zur Behandlung von Novatecnaben auf ihrer Seite. Nun werden die Naben überall verramscht. Ich hoffe, das verheißt nichts Schlimmes.


----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2013)

Oh, in 20" kannte ich den noch nicht. Ein SR mit dem Gewicht, den sonst ein Schlauch hat 

Du ignorierst also die vorgegebene Richtung der Speichenlöcher und speichst dann links - frei - rechts? Nun gut, am Kinderrad mags funktionieren...


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... weil immer auf derselben Seite Speichen weggelassen werden?!...



jetzt klarer, auf was ich hinaus will??


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ...Nun gut, am Kinderrad mags funktionieren...



für mich kauf ich auch die richtige Lochzahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Delta Radplan oder wie die heißen haben einen langen Artikel zur Behandlung von Novatecnaben auf ihrer Seite. Nun werden die Naben überall verramscht. Ich hoffe, das verheißt nichts Schlimmes.



meinst du diesen hier??

http://www.radplan-delta.de/rennradtechnik/rillenkugellager.html


----------



## trolliver (16. September 2013)

Genau den. Danke für's Raussuchen.


----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2013)

Der einzige Delta wo Plan von Rad hat 

Ich verstehe jetzt so, dass Du davon ausgehst, dass es am VR (ohne Disc) egal ist, dass eine Seite mehr Speichen hat. Ok, sage ich: Du hast ZU VIELE Speichen. 

Natürlich würde ich auch immer passende Lochzahlen favorisieren. Aber manchmal hat man schon Teile liegen oder will sie vom Laufrad weiterverwenden und findet nix passendes... Wie gesagt: ich finde G3 nicht schön, G4 ist voll daneben und ich mag so asymmetrische Sachen prinzipiell irgendwie gar nicht. Dann lieber paar Gramm mehr und auch was fürs Auge.


----------



## trolliver (16. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... und ich mag so asymmetrische Sachen prinzipiell irgendwie gar nicht. Dann lieber paar Gramm mehr und auch was fürs Auge.


Trifi, deinetwegen hatte ich seinerzeit überlegt, 12/8 asymetrisch zu speichen... Die Zeiten ändern sich...


----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2013)

Neenee, habe ich schlecht ausgedrückt: also rechts/links ungleich ist ok, ist ja technisch sinnvoll am HR! Aber wenn ich die Laufräder seitlich anschaue, soll das Speichenmuster "gleichmäßig" sein. Also ohne Lücken (fehlende Speichen). Ich habe deshalb damals für den Renner die Campa Neutron gekauft und nix mit G3 wie Eurus, Scirocco o.ä.. Allerdings... habe die Neutron eine asymmetrische (sic!) HR-Felge für ausgeglichenere Speichenspannung rechts/links 

Das von roelof vorgeschlagene 2 gekreuzt, 1 radial ist auch ok.


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

warte, irgendwas passt das nicht ganz mit dem Muster... lass mich das nochmals überdenken...


----------



## trolliver (16. September 2013)

Wenn ich 32L-Nabe auf 20L-Felge 12/8 gespeicht hätte, wäre das Speichenmuster auf der Antriebsseite asymetrisch gewesen. Ich habe ja ernsthaft überlegt... 12 auf 16 wäre ungleich in der Kreuverteilung gewesen, oder man hätte sowas wie Krähenfüße speichen müssen. Wenn ich mal alt (richtig alt  ) bin, ist das vielleicht mal was für hinter'm Ofen, für die Urenkel...


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

moin,

was habe ich da nur angerichtet mit so einer "einfachen" Frage ;-)
Wie schon trifi70 sagte, ist das EInspeichen schon ein kleiner schritt mehr als nur schnöde fertigteile zusammenzuschrauben.
Aber meine Erfahrung darin verbietet es mir eigentlich, verschiedene Lochzahlen von von felge und Nabe zusammenzubringen. 

Ich habe mich jetzt quasi entschieden:
- Hinterrad:
Kinlin Felge 24 Loch (245g)
Novatec Road Extralight/Superlight/wasauchimmerlight 24 Loch (239g)
Vorderrad
Kinlin felge 20 loch (245g)
Novatec Road Extralight/Superlight/wasauchimmerlight 20 Loch (c.a. 80g)

Jetzt habe ich nur noch eine Bitte an die Experten hier 
Könnt Ihr mir bei den Speichenlängen helfen? Mir fehlen die Nabenmasse und die Erfahrung bei der Längenwahl. 
Könnt Ihr mir da bei den Längen helfen?
Was brauch ich fuer vorne und was fuer hinten?
Wahrscheinlich brauch ich 3 verschiedene Masse.

Vielen Dank und viele grüsse

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Hi Thomas,

du bestellst die Felgen doch bei Gingko, oder? Dann kannst du die Speichen (welche willst du nehmen?) und Nippel auch gleich dort bestellen, gibt sich preislich nichts. Ich hatte da sehr freundlichen Kontakt mit Herrn Söhnchen, der hat mich sowohl telefonisch beraten als mir auch die Speichenlänge ausgerechnet. Da du hinten 24L nimmst, kann ich dir leider nicht mit meiner Speichenlänge weiterhelfen.

Alternativ kannst du auch, sobald du die Teile hast (bei Gingko stehen die relevanten Maße auf der HP), einen Speichenlängenrechner füttern. Bei mir sind nur zwei verschiedene Maße rausgekommen.

Bei der Novatec Road Nabe habe ich die Maße noch: 

Durchmesser des Nabenflansch-Lochkreises d links: 41mm
Durchmesser des Nabenflansch-Lochkreises d rechts (Antriebsseite): 50mm
Abstand Flansch - Mittelebene a links: 37mm
Abstand Flansch - Mittelebene a rechts: 20mm

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Hoi Oliver,

ja, ich hatte vor, die Speichen gleich dort zu bestellen.
ich habe schon gesehen, dass die Masse fuer die felgen im Shop stehen (sehr vorbildlich ) aber fuer die Naben fehlen sie leider.

Aber wenn der shopkontakt so nett ist werde ich mich mal an den Shopinhaber wenden.
Danke fuer den Tip

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (17. September 2013)

Die meisten Novatec Naben sind mit Daten auf der Seite von denen:

http://novatecusa.net/project/a291sb-sl-fh/


Ich hab die ACE20 vom Moskito behalten weil mir Kinkin, Toxy&Co einfach zu schmal sind für breite Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck. Bin mit Sapim Laser und alten Hügi Naben bei jeweils 32° bei irgendwas um 1250g gelandet, dafür halt top stabil und bestens gelagert. Der Krach von den Hügis fördert zudem die Verkehrssicherheit .


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die meisten Novatec Naben sind mit Daten auf der Seite von denen:



Ah, super,
danke fuer den Link. Ich fnde die seite ja aufgrund die schieren Menge an Naben und die krptischen Produktbezeichnung ja maximal unuebersichtlich.



Mamara schrieb:


> Ich hab die ACE20 vom Moskito behalten weil mir Kinkin, Toxy&Co einfach zu schmal sind für breite Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck. Bin mit Sapim Laser und alten Hügi Naben bei jeweils 32° bei irgendwas um 1250g gelandet, dafür halt top stabil und bestens gelagert. Der Krach von den Hügis fördert zudem die Verkehrssicherheit .



hehe, auch ein Argument, Aber da ich nicht weiss, wie lange ich zum Einspeichen brauche ist es keine so gute Idee, die alten Laufraeder rauszureissen und auseinanderzunehmen. Das Bike wird ja derzeit schon benutzt. Da bau ich wohl besser parallel was auf...

Thomas


----------



## Mamara (17. September 2013)

Ja angeblich soll Felge ja auch mit Mow Joes und anderen breiteren Reifen funktionieren. Aber ich kann den Fahrstil von anderen Kindern nicht abschätzen bzw wie die es krachen lassen, weiss den Luftdruck nicht der gefahren wird und kann es selbst nicht bewerten wie schwammig es evtl. in Kurven und so wird. Bei meinem Kurzen hätten mir unter 13mm Felgeninnenbreite und "Empf. max. Reifenbreite: 28 mm" halt zu sehr im Magen gelegen. Ansonsten ist son super leichter Laufradsatz natürlich toll.


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Ich habe da auch kurz gestutzt, mich dann aber meiner eigenen Leichtbauzeit erinnert, als ich mit 13mm-Felgen und 2,2"-Reifen gefahren bin.


----------



## T-Dog (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich muss das Thema al aufgreifen. Wie sind denn jetzt eure Erfahrungen mit der schmalen kinlin Felge (20 Zoll Nb-R 406)? Ich plane einen leichten LRS aufzubauen, da ich noch Naben in der Kiste habe. Kann ich die kinlin Felge mit dem Kenda small block eight 20 x 1,85 fahren?


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab da keine Bedenken, du musst die Reifen ausreichend aufpumpen. Meiner fährt übrigens mit 4-6bar, je nach Wetter...


----------



## wintermute (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

also ich habe ja "damals" dier kinlin Felgen samt Novatec naben gekauft.
Nachdem ich mich dann auch zum EINspeichen überwinden konnte (war gar nicht so schlimm iwe befürchtet), konnte ich sie dann bei meinem Kleine in sein 20" Bike einbauen. Bloederweise habe ich sie vor dem EInbau nicht gewogen, und jetzt bin ich zu faul. sie wieder auseinander zu reissen uhm die Laufraeder ohne Mantel und Schlauch zu wiegen. ;-)
Gab aber eine ordentlich Gewichtserleichterung. 
Inwiefern mein Kleiner jetzt durch die leichten Laufraeder schneller/besser faehrt oder ob es jetzt einfach durch Aelterwerden/mehr Kraft/öfters fahren besser geworden ist, sei dahingestellt.
Aber für den Vater ist es natuerlich klar, dass es an den Laufraedern liegt ;-)
Er faehrt da ueberigen 2.0 Mow Joe Reifen auf den Felgen, und Probleme habe ich noch keine gehabt, bzw. sind mir keine aufgefallen.

Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2014)

wintermute schrieb:


> ... Bloederweise habe ich sie vor dem EInbau nicht gewogen ...


was hast du denn genau an Teilen verbaut??

2x KinLin, mit welchen und wievielen Speichen, Alunippeln und welchen Naben??


----------



## wintermute (29. Oktober 2014)

Hoi,

also vorne
- novatec superlight 20L
- Sapim Laser Silber inkl. Alunippel
hinten: 
- Novatec Superlight 24L
- Sapim Laser silber inkl Alunippel

Sollte ungefaehr 1000g sein

Thomas

P.S. ich glaub es nicht, ich fürchte, jetzt muss ich doch noch einmal wiegen gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2014)

Novatec Superlight hilft mir noch nix, sind das die Disc-Naben oder die Felgenbrems-Dinger??


----------



## wintermute (29. Oktober 2014)

hi, 
sorry, so stand es auf der rechnung.
Es sind die Felgenbrems-Dinger (ich glaube auch, dass irgendwo noch "x-light road" in der Bezeichnung auftauchte).
Vorne angeblich 78g und hinter 239g (leider nicht nachgewogen)
Das hilft hoffentlich weiter 

gruss
Thomas


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2014)

Die Realgewichte der Novatecnaben stimmen im Normalfall sehr gut mit den Gewichtsangaben des Herstellers überein. 

dein Satz sollte ziemlich genau bei 990g (+/-20g je nach Speichenmuster und Serienstreuung) ohne Felgenband liegen...

das ist schon schön leicht, und ist nur mit deutlich höherem Preis zu toppen. 

Genau dieser Satz war der erste, mit dem ich für Julians Bike geplant hatte. Dann bin ich auf Scheiben umgesprungen, und schlussendlich war mir die Kinlin und auch die Novatec (Disc) Naben zu schwer...


----------



## wintermute (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

gegenüber den alten Teilen, (die sogar noch im Fotoalbum sind) natürlich ein enormer gewinn.
Dafür waren sie teurer als der laufradsatz für das 24" meines Grossen...
(unglaublich wie manchmal der verstand aussetzt )

Thomas


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2014)

wintermute schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gegenüber den alten Teilen, (die sogar noch im Fotoalbum sind) natürlich ein enormer gewinn.
> Dafür waren sie teurer als der laufradsatz für das 24" meines Grossen...
> ...



Würd ich gar nicht so in Euro abwälzen. Der Wertverlust ist nicht hoch, und als Schrauber-Dad ist es ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen, dass der Nachwuchs optimales Material zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen hat.


----------



## T-Dog (29. Oktober 2014)

Dann werde ich mal die Kinlin ordern. Gingko hat keine bedenken bis 20 x 1,35.

Ich werde vorne eine Novatec superlight mit 20 Loch und hinten eine DT Onyx mit 32 Loch aus der Teilekiste verwenden. Vorne wird radial eingespeicht und hinten auf der Antriebsseite 1- (oder besser 2- oder 3-???) Fach gekreuzt und gegenüber ebenfalls radial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2014)

hinten radial/2-fach macht sinn, einfach kannst dir sparen - das bietet gegenüber einer radialen Speichung kaum Steifigkeitsvorteile.

Zur Vorderradnabe: genau schauen - da gibt es 2 Versionen. Die Ultralight ist noch mal um ein paar Gramm leichter und kostet um geschätzte 10 Euro mehr. 

Die Onyx-Nabe tut ein bisschen weg, die hat doch einen Stahlfreilaufkörper und um die 360g, oder??


----------



## T-Dog (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe beide Naben noch, will für hinten nichts extra kaufen. Vorne hab ich die Novatec X-Light Road.

Bei den Speichen bin ich mir unsicher. Wollte Sapim Leader in schwarz nehmen, gibt es bei komponentix in allen Längen. Was anderes hab ich in den Längen noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2014)

Sapim Leader sind nicht konifizierte Speichen. Speziell bei Kinderrädern (sofern nicht grob damit im Bikepark herum gesprungen wird) darf man gerne zu den ganz dünnen Speichen greifen. 2,0 - 1,5 - 2,0mm - Sapim Laser gibt es zB bei Gingko ab 146mm Länge (sogar CX-Rays sind im Netz in kurzen Längen verfügbar, allerdings scheiden die wohl aus Kostengründen aus...). Ich verwende zum Einspeichen fast ausschließlich Sapim Polyax-Nippel, die gibt es in gängigen Farben fast überall, und in den speziellen Farben (zB giftgrün) in einigen wenigen Shops.


----------



## Y_G (29. Oktober 2014)

Komponentix ist für so etwas immer eine gute Adresse. Da habe ich bisher alles für die Kid Bikes bestellt. Die Laser gibt es da ab 161 mm. Ansonsten halt mal anrufen. Ginko ist in dem Bereich auch sehr gut aufgestellt. Würde ich wohl nach Verfügbarkeit und Preis entscheiden.


----------



## T-Dog (29. Oktober 2014)

Autsch, die Laser hauen in schwarz aber mächtig ins Kontor. Aber bringen fast 100 g.


----------



## Y_G (30. Oktober 2014)

silber ist günstiger oder?


----------



## wintermute (30. Oktober 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> silber ist günstiger oder?



genau deshalb habe ich dann auch silber genommen (obwohl ich schwarz lieber gehabt hätte, aber das war dann doch zu viel aufpreis)

Thomas


----------



## T-Dog (30. Oktober 2014)

Der Patentonkel meines Sohnes hat die Novatec Xlight noch mit 16 Löchern. Ich hab jetzt überlegt, diese Nabe zu nehmen und mit einer 32 Loch Kinlin aufzubauen. Sieht sicherlich gut aus und ist leicht, ABER ist das dann noch stabil?

Die silbernen Laser sind um Längen günstiger, die wird ich in jedem Fall nehmen. Bei Pedalkraft sind sogar schon die Alu-Nippel bei, allerdings in silber und ich will blaue.


----------



## T-Dog (30. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt kommt mir die Idee, dass ich das mit dem HR auch machen könnte. Anstatt 32 Speichen nur 16, links 8 radial und rechts 2-fach gekreuzt.


----------



## Roelof (30. Oktober 2014)

T-Dog schrieb:


> Der Patentonkel meines Sohnes hat die Novatec Xlight noch mit 16 Löchern. Ich hab jetzt überlegt, diese Nabe zu nehmen und mit einer 32 Loch Kinlin aufzubauen. Sieht sicherlich gut aus und ist leicht, ABER ist das dann noch stabil?
> 
> Die silbernen Laser sind um Längen günstiger, die wird ich in jedem Fall nehmen. Bei Pedalkraft sind sogar schon die Alu-Nippel bei, allerdings in silber und ich will blaue.



Ich lasse 14 Speichen, radial gespeicht, mit Scheibenbremsen fahren... Allerdings mit CX-Rays und nicht mit Laser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Dog (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich mir bei dir angeschaut, sieht gut aus. Die Speichenlänge müsste ja die selbe sein, als wenn ich voll einspeiche.
Welche Löcher hast du ausgelassen? Hast du an der Nabe auch Löcher ausgelassen?


----------



## Roelof (17. November 2014)

Sry für die späte Antwort. Bei gleicher Lochzahl ist dir Länge natürlich gleich. Du lässt nur die entsprechenden Löcher an Nabe und Felge frei. Meine Felgen und Naben haben je 28 Loch und ich habe jedes zweite frei gelassen. 16 Stück Laser würde ich jedenfalls hinten nicht nur radial und vor allem nicht für Disc empfehlen

Bei ungleicher Lochzahl ist die Länge der Speichen aber unterschiedlich. Außerdem ist es deutlich schwerer ein homogenes Laufrad aufzubauen. Ich baue deswegen auch keine Laufräder auf, die ungleiche  Lochzahlen aufweisen.


----------

